
‘Didn’t we already kill this game?’ [FIFA origin story] - hyperpallium
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/rejection-tragedy-and-billions-of-dollars-the-story-of-fifa/0120299
======
pjc50
In retrospect it seems extremely hard to imagine how it could _not_ have been
a success, but the provincialism of American management had to be kept away in
order for it to be a success for EA.

In an alternate history the license might have gone to one of the European
developers like _Sensible Soccer_.

See also [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/21/fifa-
vide...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/21/fifa-video-game-
changed-football)

~~~
ralfn
You would be surprised how common that is.

For example, Steam is world leader mostly because 90% of the world can not use
any of their cards or method of payments to pay any of the other stores.

~~~
pjc50
Steam has other advantages:

\- first mover

\- absolutely terrible UX of the other stores with game-integrated features
(Origin; original GFWL). Steam's not _great_ , but it's acceptable for most
people most of the time.

\- non-punitive DRM: can move install freely without worrying about loss of
media

\- very generous frequent discounts

The last two help against the real competitor, piracy.

~~~
Latty
Not to mention the classic for any platform: excellent first party games to
get it into people's homes in the first place.

